# braser soda bottle



## bubbas dad (Apr 24, 2005)

evening everyone
 i purchased a bottle today that i hope someone can help me with.it's a clear embossed bottle. accross the middle it saids Braser, then underneath it saids "it's so bracing". at the bottom it has min. cont. 6 fl.oz. it stands about 8in tall. anyone know approx age, where made and what it held.


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 25, 2005)

BUBBA...am guessing a circa 1920's bottle.
 The only Braser connection I can come up with is the Braser Co out of Chattanooga,Tenn. that also bottled Pop Kola. Sorry, I wasn't much help.
 Very distinctive bottle there.


----------



## madman (Apr 25, 2005)

yea its very 1920s and very nice find id say!!  check out digger odells page mike


----------



## madman (Apr 25, 2005)

hey ill send that mohr bros send me an e mail  mike


----------



## bubbas dad (Apr 25, 2005)

thanks for the info. i figured it dated from 20's or 30's. bought it for a couple bucks at flea market. tried to look it up on internet but found nothing.
 thanks, john

 p.s. madman i tried twice to email you. try sending me one and see if it goes through
 john


----------

